# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #10787 djbill, Βοτανικός

## djbill

*
#10787 djbill*, *Βοτανικός*




[email protected] #10787 server 29.jpg djbill #10787 10-7-2010 2.JPG.jpg djbill #10787 10-7-2010.JPG.jpg djbill #10787 istos 22-11-09 1.JPG.jpg djbill antenna 18-07-07 5.jpg djbill #10787 10-7-2010 1.JPG.jpg



*Εξοπλισμός :*
Main Server PC (Intel Desktop Board D865PERL) Pentium 4 / 2.26 Ghz, ram 256 mb clock 400, C.F. 4 Giga, 2x Routerboard mini pci 4x, 1x Routerboard mini pci 1x, 7x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 1x Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n, 1x Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+, 1x pci Intel PRO Dual-GigaBit 32-64Bit Ethernet, Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2", 4χ επεκτάσεις βάσης πιάτων, 5x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gibertini 80CM, 1x Πιάτο 60CM τύπου Gilbertini, και 1x Πιάτο αλουμινίου Gilbertini 1,10 m, 7x feeder nvak 5 giga, Antenna D-Link omni 9 db, Καλώδιο LMR-400 σε περίβλημα σωλήνας Kουβίδη 1,6 cm, 8x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 6mm και 8 εντατήρες, 2x Switch 3COM 10/100/1000 [5 Gigabit Ports] καλώδιο Δικτύου CAT6, 2x Gigabit APC Ethernet Protector, φάρος κόκκινος στην κορυφή του ιστού.

*Λειτουργικό* :
Mikrotik v6.xx x86 with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* 
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Athens Center Server (24/7) :*
Main Server PC (Asus P7H55) Intel i5 Core Cpu 660 @ 3.3GHz, FSB 1333MHZ , Ram KINGSTON 8 giga DDR3/1333, Hard Disk sata 11 terra, Κάρτα Γραφικών ASUS GTX650-E-2GD5 2GB GDDR5, Τροφοδοτικό THERMALTAKE SPS-730MPCBEU SMART SE SERIES 730W, Gigabit Ethernet 3x1000, with Windows7 64bit.

*Σελίδες Κόμβου :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10787
Wireless : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10787

*Photo Κατασκευές Κόμβου :*
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0809615&type=1
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=59
Wireless : http://www.awmn/album.php?albumid=59

*Forum :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)

*Traffic Κόμβου :* 
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi/000000A/http/10.2.202.1/graphs
Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi/011100A/http/10.2.202.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.2.202.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 

*Υπηρεσίες :* 
Wireless : OPEN DC Hub : IP : 10.2.202.5 & dc.djbill.awmn 
Wireless : Tracert : http://www.djbill.awmn/trace 
Wireless : Website : http://www.djbill.awmn/index.php/home & http://www.athenscenter.awmn/index.php/home
Wireless : FTP Server : ftp://djbill.awmn & ftp://athenscenter.awmn ( user/pass : awmn )
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Greek Rock music 24/7 : http://radioathens.awmn:8000 
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Greek Sixties music 24/7 : http://athensradio.awmn:8050
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Oldies music 24/7 : http://oldiesradio.awmn:8100
Wireless : Tracker : http://www.seeders.awmn * ---*>* Εκτός λειτουργίας*




*Backbones*  


*senius (#10636)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-10787
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10636
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,665km --
Δημιουργία : 29/05/2007

*Myth (#7618 )*
SSID: Awmn-10787-7618
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7618
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 3,427km -- 
Δημιουργία : 18/07/2007
*
DAIT (#9632)* 
SSID: Awmn-10787-9632
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9632
Δήμος Υμηττού -- 9,871km -- 
Δημιουργία : 09/06/07

*manos1 (#10721)*
SSID: awmn-10787-10721
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=10721
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 6,264km --
Δημιουργία : 11/10/2009

*davidcas (#7830)*
SSID: awmn-10787-7830
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7830
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 5,662km --
Δημιουργία : 9/6/2010

*SV1JCZ-2 (#16455)*
SSID: awmn-16455-10787
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16455
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 6,373km --
Δημιουργία : 15/11/2010

*seimaz-koridallos (#19695)*
SSID: awmn-10787-19695
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19695
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 5,995km --
Δημιουργία : 21/07/2012




*1ο Access Point*  
 
*SSID: awmn-10787_ (djbill)-AP*
IEE 802.11b 
Kανάλι : 6 (2442)


*2ο Access Point*  

*SSID: awmn-djbill-AP*
IEE 802.11b 
(Τοπική χρήση with internal antenna) 



*Clients*  


*dtznick (#13503)*
IEE 802.11b 
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13503
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1.173km --
Δημιουργία : 12/07/07 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά *DHCP* και μόνιμα *STATIC* ip.
*
SSID: awmn-10787_ (djbill)-AP*

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

Ευχαριστώ
Βασίλης


*Βασίλης*
Voip : 107871

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Σήμερα Σάββατο 19-05-2007, με αρκετή βροχή ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες ιστού και server, για την *ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση 2 B.B. Link*, με τον infosat 2 (Ανω Πετράλωνα) και τον Noisyjohn (Θησείο).

Ευχαριστώ τον *Κώστα (senius #10636) & τον Θανάση (nasos765)* γιά όλη την βοήθεια και υποστήριξη, καθώς και τον Κώστα *(Thunder ,costas43gr)*, για το λογισμικό του mikrotik.


 ::   ::   ::   ::  


Επισυνάπτω photos απο τις μέχρι τώρα κατασκευές :

----------


## djbill

Κι άλλες *photos*, απο την κατασκευή του ιστού, μαζί με τον *senius* και τον *nasos765* :

----------


## djbill

Μαζί με τον Κώστα *senius*, κατασκευάστηκε ο server.

Photos, απο την κατασκευή του *Server* [email protected] :

----------


## djbill

Τα *υλικά* κατασκευής ιστού που χρειάστηκαν, για την κατασκευή ιστου, πέραν του ιστού των 2 ιντσών, μιάς πλάκας για βάση 50cmx50xcmx1.8cm, και 4 γωνίες προσαρμογής & στήριξης 10cmx10cmx15cmx1.8cm στην βαση, ήταν τα εξής :

----------


## tzila

Άντε και καλά link .....με πολύ traffic .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

καλά link μάστορα !  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=17478
έγραψε! στήλε την σε περιοδικό φωτογραφίας

----------


## Trackman

Ωραίος ο παίχτης καλά λίνκ

----------


## senius

Αντε βρε Βασίλη, να ενώσεις πλέον την περιοχή μας, noisyjohn, infosat2 και senius, *ΔΥΝΑΜΗ*.!!!

Καλά traffic, και καλά link!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αντε καλοριζικος με πολλα και καλα λινκ....  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Άντε και καλά link .....με πολύ traffic .....





> καλά link μάστορα !  
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=17478
> έγραψε! στήλε την σε περιοδικό φωτογραφίας





> Ωραίος ο παίχτης καλά λίνκ





> Αντε βρε Βασίλη, να ενώσεις πλέον την περιοχή μας, noisyjohn, infosat2 και senius, *ΔΥΝΑΜΗ*.!!!
> 
> Καλά traffic, και καλά link!!!





> Αντε καλοριζικος με πολλα και καλα λινκ....



Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια έτσι για να το καλό του AWMN και γενικά όλων μας. Και χρόνια πολλά για τον Κώστα τον [thunder] & τον Κώστα τον [klarabel] & ειδικά στον *Κώστα τον [senius]* για την πολύ και καλή βοήθεια που είχα και θα έχω .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Ευχαριστώ αυτούς τους 2 μαντράχαλους, που παρόλο που βαριόντουσαν, με το μαστίγιο δούλευαν εδώ, που τα λέμε σσσσσσσ..... κάναν στο τέλος αυτά που είδατε παραπάνω καλή δουλειά έτσι μπράβους τους και πάλι.

----------


## Vigor

Ωραία βάση ιστού, μπράβο σας παιδιά, πολύ καλή δουλειά!

Και μην ξεχνάτε τις αντηρίδες, OK?

----------


## djbill

> Ωραία βάση ιστού, μπράβο σας παιδιά, πολύ καλή δουλειά!
> 
> Και μην ξεχνάτε τις αντηρίδες, OK?



Όσο για τις αντιρίδες μην ανυσηχείς για δες λίγο, 6mm είναι, 4 επάνω, & 4 στη μέση και από ότι βλέπεις δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Vigor

Speciale!  ::

----------


## aggel

> Σήμερα Σάββατο 19-05-2007, με αρκετή βροχή ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες ιστού και server, για την *ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση 2 B.B. Link*, με τον infosat 2 (Ανω Πετράλωνα) και τον Noisyjohn (Θησείο).


Αντε καλορίζικος και με πολλά traffic.

 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα θα γίνει η αποξήλωση του παλαιού ιστού και γενικά του εξοπλισμού σαν client που ήταν μέχρι τώρα ο djbill, και *επιτέλους* θα στηθεί ο νέος ιστος , πιάτα και server, οπότε αν βοηθήσει και ο καιρός ... μέχρι αύριο θα έχουμε σύνδεση link σε *B.B.*

Επισυνάπτω έτσι γιά την ιστορία του Βασίλη, τις μέχρι τωρα photo, σαν *client* :

----------


## djbill

Τελικά ο Κώστας ο senius, πέρασε όλα τα *crash test*.!!!

Η ώρα είναι 23,00, και μόλις ξεμπερδέψαμε απο την αποξήλωση του εξοπλισμού client, και στήθηκε πλέον το .... *εργαλείο* ... που θα φιλοξενήσει τα πιάτα που θα συνδέσει τους B.B. κόμβους.

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την μέχρι τώρα κατασκευή (βράδυ τελειώσαμε) :

----------


## djbill

Ο πειρασμός της κατασκευής, δεν μένει εδώ......

 ::   ::   ::   ::  


Επισυνάπτω photos των καλλιτεχνιών, από τα πιάτα & τις αντιρρίδες by djbill & senius :

----------


## senius

Αχ, .... βρε φουκαρά Κώστα (senius) & nasos765, τι όνειρο έβλεπες και θα δείς, μέχρι να τελειώσει ο κόμβος του ... μικρού !!!

----------


## klarabel

Αντε Βασίλη καλή αρχή ...και καλά λίνκ.
Το ....κατάρτι στήθηκε. Τον καπετάνιο περιμένουμε ......για να σαλπάρει !!!
Ωραία δουλειά, μπράβο και στα παιδιά που βοήθησαν για αυτό (Κώστας-Νάσος), τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου. 
The best is yet ..to come !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα 25/05/07 ξηλώθηκε ο παλιός ιστός σαν client,με το Κώστα τον *senius (#10636)* και σηκώθηκε νέος 2'' ιστός με τις 8 αντιρίδες 6mm, και αύριο Σάββατο 26/05/07 θα γίνει σύνδεση B.B. link με τον *noisyjohn (#4462)* & τον *infosat (#10403)*.Mε τη βοήθεια του nasos765 και του *senius.*

----------


## djbill

> Αντε Βασίλη καλή αρχή ...και καλά λίνκ.
> Το ....κατάρτι στήθηκε. Τον καπετάνιο περιμένουμε ......για να σαλπάρει !!!
> Ωραία δουλειά, μπράβο και στα παιδιά που βοήθησαν για αυτό (Κώστας-Νάσος), τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου. 
> The best is yet ..to come !!!!


Ψάχνω για 1ο μηχανικό είσαι?

----------


## senius

Βρε μπαγάσα, τον τραυματία τον nikpan, αστον εχει σπασμένο πόδι.
Τον Γιάννη τον Noisyjohn που θα τρέχει όλη μέρα με τραυματισμένο πόδι και αυτός, ... για τις συνδέσεις και τους συντονισμούς, γιατί δεν τον αναφέρεις ?

Κοπρόσκυλο Βασίλη .... ντροπή.

Ετσι βγαίνουν τα link?

----------


## djbill

Αυτοί είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού, και έχουν ιδιαίτερη θέση σε αυτόν τον κόμβο σαν συνδιαχειριστές, που είναι και τους ευχαριστώ προσωπικά εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## tzila

Μπράβο Βασίλη ...Ωραία κατασκευή , μου θυμίζει την δική μου . Τα μπράβο και στους μάστορες Κώστα και Θανάση για την συμβολή τους στο στήσιμο και του δικού σου ιστού . 
Άντε τώρα και καλά link σου εύχομαι  ::   ::   :: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Είμαι αδιώρθοτος Βασίλη , μπέρδεψα το όνομά σου και σε είπα Κώστα  ::   ::   ::  
Συγχωρέστε με  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ευχομαι να κάνει καλό καιρό αυριο για να κάνουμε δουλεια.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> .....Κοπρόσκυλο Βασίλη .... ντροπή.


Φρόνιμα με το Βασίλη γιατί ..........αλοίμονό σου !!! Ουγκ !
Χλωμό πρόσωπο ...γδάρω κρανίο @#!$%^!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη.

----------


## jpeppas

Τι θηρίο είναι αυτό....  ::

----------


## djbill

Καλό εεεεεεεεεεεε.......

----------


## djbill

> Μπράβο Βασίλη ...Ωραία κατασκευή , μου θυμίζει την δική μου . Τα μπράβο και στους μάστορες Κώστα και Θανάση για την συμβολή τους στο στήσιμο και του δικού σου ιστού . 
> Άντε τώρα και καλά link σου εύχομαι   
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Είμαι αδιώρθοτος Βασίλη , μπέρδεψα το όνομά σου και σε είπα Κώστα    
> Συγχωρέστε με


Δεν πειράζει τα λάθη είναι για τους ανθρώπους.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzila

> Δεν πειράζει τα λάθη είναι για τους ανθρώπους.


 Sorry  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα Σάββατο 26-05-2007, έγινε η ολοκλήρωση της εγκατάστασης ιστού και πιάτων, καθώς και του server.

Ευχαριστώ τους : *senius, nasos765, Noisyjohn & Thunder*, που με βοήθησαν.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

photos :

----------


## senius

Ναί βρε Βασίλη, όλα καλά αυτά, που μέχρι τώρα μας παρουσιάζεις.

Ξέχασες να ποστάρεις, το βασικότερο. 

Τι κάνουμε για την *υγρασία καλωδίων & feeder*, που χτυπιούνται ....... όλοι ?

*EDIT* : πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν σωλήνα *koubidis* :

Οπως πάντα, .... photos by *senius* :

----------


## slapper

Καλλιτεχνική δουλειά!!
Μπράβο σε όλου σας!!!!

Αντε και καλά trafficccccc.................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Μπράβο και πάλι, πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά.

1. Στη μία γραμμή μεταφοράς του ενός feeder βάλατε σπιράλ στο άλλο γιατί το αφήσατε έτσι ορφανό (μόνο ταινία; )

2. Το Noisy βάλατε ρε αθεόφοβοι στη σκάλα με πρόσφατη ...σαβούρα. Μάλλον δεν θέλετε το λίνκ μαζί του!!! Γιάννη μέχρι εκεί ....stop!!

*Υ.Γ* Βασίλη μου άρεσε που τα πιάτα σου έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο όπως η ..γνωστή σοκολάτα, και οποσδήποτε ο φάρος στο πιό ...ψηλό άλμπουρο !!!
*Αντε καλοτάξιδο το καράβι !!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Καλλιτεχνική δουλειά!!
> Μπράβο σε όλου σας!!!!
> 
> Αντε και καλά trafficccccc.................


Tnks  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Βραδυνή φώτο ιστού

----------


## djbill

> *Υ.Γ* Βασίλη μου άρεσε που τα πιάτα σου έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο , και οποσδήποτε ο φάρος στο πιό ...ψηλό άλμπουρο !!!
> *Αντε καλοτάξιδο το καράβι !!!!!*


Οταν σου λέω να έρθεις για 1ος μηχανικός νομίζεις σου κάνω πλάκα?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μπράβο και πάλι, πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά.
> ....Το Noisy βάλατε ρε αθεόφοβοι στη σκάλα με πρόσφατη ...σαβούρα. Μάλλον δεν θέλετε το λίνκ μαζί του!!! Γιάννη μέχρι εκεί ....stop!!


Hihihihi  ::  
Βασίλη μέχρι δευτέρα θα την φτιάξουμε και την quagga, keep on  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Μπράβο και πάλι, πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά.
> ....Το Noisy βάλατε ρε αθεόφοβοι στη σκάλα με πρόσφατη ...σαβούρα. Μάλλον δεν θέλετε το λίνκ μαζί του!!! Γιάννη μέχρι εκεί ....stop!!
>    
> 
> 
> Hihihihi  
> Βασίλη μέχρι δευτέρα θα την φτιάξουμε και την quagga, keep on


Εντάξει Γιάννη το καλό αργή να γίνει.

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα Τρίτη 29/5/07 έγινε το *1ο B.B link* με το senius (#10636) με σήμα -46 και κλειδωμένο στα 54mb.

Αναμονή τώρα το Σάββατο 2/6/07 για το 2ο B.B link με το noisyjohn (#4462) από το Θησείο, με τέλεια οπτική επαφή.

*EDIT .*To link με τον infosat2 δεν μπόρεσε να βγει λόγο μιας μεταλλικής κατασκευής στη περιοχή του γκαζιού στον (FM 9.84), όπου το σήμα έβρισκε μέσα εκεί.

----------


## costas43gr

Αντε Bill καλοριζικος και με μπολικο traffic...  ::

----------


## djbill

> Αντε Bill καλοριζικος και με μπολικο traffic...


Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *Κώστα (Thunder) & Γιάννη (Noisyjohn)*, που με βοήθησαν στο λογισμικό και στην quagga.

----------


## senius

Αντε Βασίλη, καλορίζικος στους 5 giga.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Χθές μαζί με τον senius & τον Noisyjohn, κατάφερα κι έβγαλα το *2ο* *B.B. link* με *noisyjohn* απο το Θησείο.
Θέλει λίγο κεντράρισμα ακόμα και ολα θα πανε καλύτερα.
 ::   ::   ::  

Παρακαλώ, οπως *μεταφερθεί* στους Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.
Εγινε *register* και στο *nagios*.

----------


## senius

Wellcome Bill, στους Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.. !!!!!!!
Καλορίζικο και το δεύτερο σου link με τον Noisyjohn.
Εγινες πλέον ο ενδιάμεσός μας. Καλά traffic.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::  !!!!!!!

Καλά traffic και από εμένα!!!

----------


## tzila

Και απο μένα , και απο μένα καλά traffic  ::   ::   ::  
Keep walking ...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Βασίλη, welcome to the ......Ax & Bx club !!!  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Wellcome Bill, στους Ενεργούς Ax & Bx κόμβους.. !!!!!!!
> Καλορίζικο και το δεύτερο σου link με τον Noisyjohn.
> Εγινες πλέον ο ενδιάμεσός μας. Καλά traffic.





> !!!!!!!
> 
> Καλά traffic και από εμένα!!!





> Και απο μένα , και απο μένα καλά traffic    
> Keep walking ...





> Βασίλη, welcome to the ......Ax & Bx club !!!



Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.Και να κανονίσουμε κανένα meting ξέρεται εσείς !!!... ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Και επίσης ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια το senius τον (costas43gr-thunder) τον noisyjohn το slapper και τον nasos765 και όλα τα παιδιά που ποστάραν στο forum για μένα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> ...............................Και να κανονίσουμε κανένα meting ξέρεται εσείς !!!...


Καλορίζικος και από εμένα...  ::  
Τη σαμπάνια εγκαινίων στο meeting (..εκείνη που βάζουμε σε χαμηλό ποτήρι)  ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> ...............................Και να κανονίσουμε κανένα meting ξέρεται εσείς !!!...    
> 
> 
> Καλορίζικος και από εμένα...  
> Τη σαμπάνια εγκαινίων στο meeting (..εκείνη που βάζουμε σε χαμηλό ποτήρι)



Είσαι εσύ ένας...........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  
> Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
> Thanks






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  
> Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
> Thanks 
> 
> 
> Βασίλη, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.stylva.gr/pm/beacons.html




Παιδιά δεν σας ξέχασα απλά έτρεχα μία για το link μία για κάτι δουλειές δικές μου.Θα πάω να δω τι νούμερο έχει το μαγαζί και το όνομα και θα σας το στείλω σε pm ok?

----------


## djbill

Εγινε η τελική ρύθμηση του B.B. link με τον Noisyjohn, σημα -55 και κλείδωσε στα 54 mb.

Αύριο Παρασκευή 8-6-07, και μεθαύριο Σάββατο θα γίνει *scan με panel* στους 5 giga.

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να γυρίσει if προς την περιοχή του Βοτανικού σε ap.

----------


## slapper

go go go go!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αύριο Παρασκευή 8-6-07, και μεθαύριο Σάββατο θα γίνει *scan με panel* στους 5 giga.
> 
> Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να γυρίσει if προς την περιοχή του Βοτανικού σε ap.


Αντε Βασίλη και στο *3ο* B.B. link, τώρα.
Πάμε για scan στα 5 giga.

Για γυρίστε πιάτα προς Βοτανικό...... !!

----------


## fengi1

Γυρισαμε , γυρισαμε.... αυτο που δεν βλεπει ttel λογω της κολο-πολυκατοικιας  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αλεξανδρε εχω μαζι μου 2 τροφοδοτικα .........


Αντώνη μήπως είσαι κουρασμένος ή μεθυσμένος;
Σε ποιόν τα γράφεις αυτά εδώ ; Σε άλλο κόμβο, για άλλον, ..αλλουνού κόμβου.!! 
Ελεος ρε Αντώνη !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## senius

Αντε Bill, το πάνελ σε ετοιμότητα.
 ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
>  Αλεξανδρε εχω μαζι μου 2 τροφοδοτικα .........
> 
> 
> Αντώνη μήπως είσαι κουρασμένος ή μεθυσμένος;
> Σε ποιόν τα γράφεις αυτά εδώ ; Σε άλλο κόμβο, για άλλον, ..αλλουνού κόμβου.!! 
> Ελεος ρε Αντώνη !!!!!!!!!!!!


καλα ρε δε μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα copy - paste λαθος  :Stick Out Tongue: 

μη βαρας  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit:

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα Παρασκευή, μετα τις 18,00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί* scan* με panel στους 5 giga, οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας γυρίσει πιάτο προς Βοτανικό σε ap.

----------


## djbill

Το αποτέλεσμα του scan, που κάναμε παρέα με τον senius :

----------


## fengi1

Κατα Καματερο , Ιλιον , Πετρουπολη μερια δε γυρισε το πανελακι Κωστα ?

----------


## senius

> Κατα Καματερο , Ιλιον , Πετρουπολη μερια δε γυρισε το πανελακι Κωστα ?


Δεν έχει οπτική επαφή πρός τα εκεί, αν δεις τις photo στο wind που έχει ο djbill.

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Κατα Καματερο , Ιλιον , Πετρουπολη μερια δε γυρισε το πανελακι Κωστα ?
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει οπτική επαφή πρός τα εκεί, αν δεις τις photo στο wind που έχει ο djbill.


Προς Πετρούπολη κάτι γίνεται μπορεί να κάνω και την τετάρτη ένα ακόμα scan ποιο λεπτομερέστερα

----------


## senius

Αυριο Κυριακή πρωϊ από 11.00-13.00, θα πραγματοποιηθεί ξανά *scan* με panel στους 5 giga, από την ταράτσα του djbill (Βοτανικός), ειδικα από περιοχές νοτιοδυτικών και δυτικών προαστίων, γιά δημιουργία 3ου b.b. link.

Αν έχετε ασύνδετα πιάτα γυρίστε τα προς Βοτανικό

----------


## djbill

Μία από αυτές τις μέρες θα ξανακάνουμε scan στα *2.4GHz* πειστεύω να πιάσω κάτι καλό.
Περισότερα σε λίγες μέρες με τα αποτελέσματα στο χέρι.

----------


## senius

> Μία από αυτές τις μέρες θα ξανακάνουμε scan στα *2.4GHz* πειστεύω να πιάσω κάτι καλό.
> Περισότερα σε λίγες μέρες με τα αποτελέσματα στο χέρι.


Μετά το scan στα 5 giga, σε όσους πιάσαμε, εστάλει e-mail, για δημιουργία 3ου B.B. Link, αλλά.....*δεν*......., ούτε κάν *ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ*, δεν πειράζει όμως.

*Προχωράει όμως η ομάδα, πάμε στα 2.4 γιά scan σε λίγες μέρες*.

 ::   ::   ::  

Traffic djbill 19-06-07 : :

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> Μία από αυτές τις μέρες θα ξανακάνουμε scan στα *2.4GHz* πειστεύω να πιάσω κάτι καλό.
> Περισότερα σε λίγες μέρες με τα αποτελέσματα στο χέρι.
> 
> 
> Μετά το scan στα 5 giga, σε όσους πιάσαμε, εστάλει e-mail, αλλά.....*δεν*......., ούτε κάν *ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ*, δεν πειράζει όμως.
> 
> *Προχωράει όμως η ομάδα, πάμε στα 2.4 γιά scan σε λίγες μέρες*.
> ...


Kάτσε καλά...
Όποιος θέλει να βλέπει τέτοια trafic ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σε λίγες μέρες θα μπουν post τα scan που έκανα στα 2.4G για το 3ο link αναμένατε...

----------


## djbill

Σε λίγες μέρες ετοιμάζεται το 3ο & 4ο B.B Link.

Εγινε scan στα 2.4 giga, παρέα με τον senius. 

Τα ΑΠΟΤΕΛΈΣΜΑΤΑ :

----------


## djbill

down ο κόμβος λόγω παρατεταμένης διακοπης ΔΕΗ.

Ελεος αυτες τις ημέρες η ΔΕΗ.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> down ο κόμβος λόγω παρατεταμένης διακοπης ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Ελεος αυτες τις ημέρες η ΔΕΗ.


Ευτυχώς κράτησε μόνο μισή ώρα πάλι καλά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Τι ετοιμάζεις πάλι βρέ μπαγάσα djbill?

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Τι ετοιμάζεις πάλι βρέ μπαγάσα djbill?


Θα δεις θα δεις είναι μυστικό :

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Τι ετοιμάζεις πάλι βρέ μπαγάσα djbill?
> 
>    
> 
> 
> Θα δεις θα δεις είναι μυστικό :


Και πάντα κουμπάρος εγώ, .... ετσι ?

----------


## djbill

Θέλει και ερώτημα? 

 ::  thing..............  ::

----------


## senius

Ο κασκαντέρ *djbill*, κάνει εργασίες γιά το 3ο link

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σχεδόν έτοιμος ο κόμβος για το *3ο* B.B. link, καθως αύριο θα τοποθετηθεί και *omni* D-link 9db για τους clients της γύρω περιοχής. !!

Τοποθετήθηκε Routerboard mini pci 4x adaptor, γιά να μαζευτούν λίγο οι 3 CM9, και τοποθετήθηκε Sparklan (Prism) minipci κάρτα 802.11b wl-350f σε μονό adaptor για Access Point, για τους clients.

Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε και 2ο Access Point D-Link DWL-900AP+ με internal antenna για χρήση τοπική.

*Ευχαριστώ τον senius για την βοήθεια του.*

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Τελικά σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε η antenna *omni D-Link 9db*, με αρκετά μποφόρ πάνω στα 7 μέτρα που τοποθετήθηκε στην κορυφή του ιστού.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον *senius* για την υπομονή του.

 ::   ::   ::   ::  


Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί *DHCP* όπως και *STATIC* ip.
awmn-10787_ (djbill)-AP. Kανάλι: 2442.

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

E-Mail : [email protected]

Ευχαριστώ
Βασίλης

----------


## senius

Μπράβο βρε Βασίλη, να βοηθήσουμε* μαζί* την περιοχή μας και τα παιδιά που θέλουν να συνδεθούν σαν client. !!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Νέο link *djbill (#10787)* - *Myth (#761* με Αιγάλεω, στα 3.540km.

Σήμα -65-68, κλειδωμένο στά 54 mb.

Χρόνος δημιουργίας b.b. link, συντονισμού & routes, 45 min.

Κουμπάρος : senius
Επιμέλεια : senius

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ το link Βασίλη. !!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Καλορίζικο !!!  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα μαζί με την βοήθεια του *senius* και του Κώστα *Myth*, συνδέθηκε το τρίτο μου B.B.Link με τον Myth, απο περιοχή Αιγάλεω.

Ευχαριστώ τον *Thunder* (Kostas43) για την βοήθεια στο bgp.

Αντε για το τέταρτο link τώρα.
 ::   ::   ::  

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την τελική μορφή της antennas :

----------


## tzila

Τα καλορίζικα και απο μένα Βασίλη ...άργησε λίγο αλλά βγήκε..  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε τώρα καρφί στο 4ο , και με κουμπάρο τον Senius είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Νέο link *djbill (#10787)* - *Myth (#761* με Αιγάλεω, στα 3.540km.
> 
> 
> Σήμα -65-68, κλειδωμένο στά 54 mb.
> 
> 
> Χρόνος δημιουργίας b.b. link, συντονισμού & routes, 45 min.
> 
> 
> ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ το link Βασίλη. !!!

----------


## senius

> Τα καλορίζικα και απο μένα Βασίλη ...άργησε λίγο αλλά βγήκε..    
> Άντε τώρα καρφί στο 4ο , και με κουμπάρο τον Senius είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει ...


Και το 4ο link του djbill, θα είναι *σημαντικό* για το AWMN και σε *ΨΗΛΟ βουνό* σύντομα.

Ετσι για να φτιαχνόμαστε.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Νέο link *djbill (#10787)* - *Myth (#761* με Αιγάλεω, στα 3.540km.
> 
> 
> Σήμα -65-68, κλειδωμένο στά 54 mb.
> 
> 
> Χρόνος δημιουργίας b.b. link, συντονισμού & routes, 45 min.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ το *Κώστα (senius)*  και τον *costas43 (thunder)* για τη βοήθεια τους  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Αντε και σε Ανωτερα Link.

Παμε για δευτερο 4ο Mini pci  ::

----------


## djbill

> Και το 4ο link του djbill, θα είναι *σημαντικό* για το AWMN και σε *ΨΗΛΟ βουνό* σύντομα.
> 
> Ετσι για να φτιαχνόμαστε.


Και ξέρεις Αντώνη το 4ο που θα είναι...

----------


## djbill

Καλωσορίζω το πρώτο μου client Δημήτρης #12992(crhisov) και του εύχομαι καλά trafic.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chrisov

Παίδια να με και γω στην παρέα σας! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Βασίλη και τον Κώστα (Senius #10636) για την βοήθεια τους!!!
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω και γω να βοηθήσω με την σειρά μου

Ευχαριστώ,

Δημήτρης

----------


## noisyjohn

> Καλωσορίζω το πρώτο μου client Δημήτρης #12992(crhisov) και του εύχομαι καλά trafic.


καλορίζικο και στους δύο  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Να σε καλά!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Γιαννάκη που εισαι και χαθηκες

----------


## senius

> Παίδια να με και γω στην παρέα σας! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Βασίλη και τον Κώστα (Senius #10636) για την βοήθεια τους!!!
> Ελπίζω να μπορέσω και γω να βοηθήσω με την σειρά μου
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> 
> Δημήτρης


Αντε Bill καλορίζικος ο Δημήτρης σαν πρώτος client στον κόμβο σου.
Να ανεβαίνει λίγο η περιοχή.

----------


## Chrisov

Θα σου τα κάψουμε όλα τα ΒΒ με τον Βασίλη!!! Δεν θα σου αφήσουμε ταχύτητα για σένα Κώστα!!! χχεχεχεχε  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Σήμερα λοιπόν μετά από ένα καλό καφεδάκι στο Θησίο μαζί με τον φίλτατο Βασίλή. Πήρα το φορητό και ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα, λόγω οτι ακόμα πρέπει να στηθεί το πίατο με τον Βασιλή, οπότε προσωρινά με το φόρητο στο ΑWMN. 
Επίσημα λοιπόν το πρώτο post μεσω awmn και δοκιμή κάποιων downloads! (Βασίλης: ΕΕΕΕ!!! τι κατεβάζεις εκει???). Με το φορήτο η ταχύτητα max έφτασε στα 4.5Mbps. Αντε μεγία μου και μεγία το traffic στον djbill!  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Επειτα από μία σημερινή βόλτα που έγινε στην περιοχή* Γκάζι* (μαγαζιά cafe restaurant, γύρω από τον σταθμό του *μετρό* Γκάζι και όχι μόνο), είδαμε με καλά αποτελέσματα ότι ο κόμβος *djbill #10787* διαθέτει εκεί δίκτυο AWMN (wi-fi) από την omni του, με προσωρινή DHCP ip, 
όχι μόνιμη όμως.

edit : Οποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μόνιμα, ας στείλει *pm* να του δοθεί *Static ip*.

Το scan έγινε με laptop & ppc.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Bill.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Βασίλη, εσύ το Γκάζι, εγώ το Θησείο, τι να πούμε τώρα.

ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ στην περιοχή. !!!!!!

----------


## djbill

Σε λίγες μέρες, ο κόμβος του *djbill #10787*, θα κάνει το νέο του link που θα είναι και το ποιο βασικό, για την περιοχή του κέντρου της αθήνας.

Προς το παρόν είναι ακόμα ανενεργό. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Από τη μεριά μου έτοιμος για την σύνδεση με τον κόμβο DAIT, *κορυφή Υμηττού* με πιάτο αλουμινίου Gilbertini, *1,10*m. 

Σε αναμονή acoul.
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα πλέον απο τον κόμβο του djbill, το πιάτο εκπέμπει στην κορυφή Υμηττού στον DAIT, με ssid : awmn-9632-10787, ap bridje, στους 5200.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει κεντράρισμα με τον acoul.!!
Ευχαριστώ τον Thunder (Costas43gr) για την quagga.

----------


## djbill

Να ευχαριστίσω τον Thunder (Costas43gr) και τον senius για τη βοήθεια τους γι'αυτό το link,καθώς και τον αλέξανδρο(acoul) η αλλιώς τον dait (#9632).

----------


## Vigor

> η αλλιώς τον dait (#9632).


Αλήθεια είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο ή ήρωας της μυθολογίας

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9630
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9632?

----------


## senius

Αυτην την στιγμή γίνονται προσπάθειες συντονισμού για b.b. link *djbill-dait* κορυφη Υμηττού.

Και τα σημάδια ... πάνε καλά.!!!

Να είναι καλά ο acoul & nikpanGR.
 ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Σε καμμιά εβδομάδα θα γίνει και η επίσημη ανακοίνωση.....¨ολα δείχνουν ότι πάνε καλά...  ::

----------


## djbill

Ένα ευχαριστώ στο *acoul* , *nikpangr* , *senius* και όσα παιδιά βοήθησαν για το link αυτό.

Πειστεύω σε καμία εβδομάδα όπως είπε και ο nikpangr να έχει τελειώσει.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε συντήρηση στον κόμβο *djbill*, ρυθμίσεις πιάτων, καθαρισμός router κ.λ.π.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Καθαρισμός πιάτων?  ::   ::  Σαν τον δικό μου?

----------


## djbill

> Καθαρισμός πιάτων?   Σαν τον δικό μου?


Οχι είπαμε καθαρισμός κανονικός εγώ δεν είμαι Νίκος!!Πλάκα σου κάνω, πάντος έγινε και περιμένουμε το νέο μας link με Υμητό.

----------


## klarabel

> Σήμερα έγινε συντήρηση στον κόμβο *djbill*, ρυθμίσεις πιάτων, καθαρισμός router κ.λ.π.


Με ηλεκτρική σκούπα ; Εχετε και πλυντήριο πιάτων ? ....................(τα κάνει αόρατα !!)  :: 
Ετσι είναι το σωστό νοικοκυριό..............................

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε συντήρηση στον κόμβο *djbill*, ρυθμίσεις πιάτων, καθαρισμός router κ.λ.π.
> 
> 
> 
> Με ηλεκτρική σκούπα ; Εχετε και πλυντήριο πιάτων ? ....................(τα κάνει αόρατα !!) 
> Ετσι είναι το σωστό νοικοκυριό..............................


Kαι με παρκετέζα ...
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος djbill #10787, παίζει πλέον με *quagga 0.98.6-5*.

Ευχαριστούμε τον JB172.
 ::

----------


## senius

Απο τις 10,00 το πρωί έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο *djbill*.

Ρυθμίστηκαν και καθαρίστηκαν τα πιάτα και τα feeder, συντονισμός των b.b. link απο την αρχή, έγινε τοποθέτηση απαραίτητων καλωδίων lan και ρεύματος σε σωλήνα kouvidis, για τον *server* (core2 duo, 2giga ram, 2 terra hard disk) που θα στηθεί με full υπηρεσίες και dc hub.
 :: 

Βασίλη αξίζεις συγχαρητήρια βάση *στο υψόμετρο που βρίσκεσαι*, να έχεις τέτοια αποτελέσματα.  ::  

Εκκρεμεί ο dait :

----------


## djbill

> Απο τις 10,00 το πρωί έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο *djbill*.
> 
> Ρυθμίστηκαν και καθαρίστηκαν τα πιάτα και τα feeder, συντονισμός των b.b. link απο την αρχή, έγινε τοποθέτηση απαραίτητων καλωδίων lan και ρεύματος σε σωλήνα kouvidis, για τον *server* (core2 duo, 2giga ram, 2 terra hard disk) που θα στηθεί με full υπηρεσίες και dc hub.
> 
> 
> Βασίλη αξίζεις συγχαρητήρια βάση *στο υψόμετρο που βρίσκεσαι*, να έχεις τέτοια αποτελέσματα.  
> 
> Εκκρεμεί ο dait :


Thanks τον *senius* για την βοήθεια του.
Καθώς και τον *Myth* για τον στύσιμο του server που θα γίνει εντός της εβδομάδος.

----------


## djbill

Ο κόμβος djbill #10787, άλλαξε την quagga 0.98.6-5 και λειτουργεί με *quagga-0.98.6.*

Τα trafic από την ημέρα που περάστηκε η νέα quagga σαν διά μαγείας έπεσαν.

Τώρα θα δούμε ήταν λάθος μου ή πραγματικότητα,ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## djbill

N E O * (djbill [Athens Center] dc hub)* ip:*dc.djbill.awmn*

ΑΝΟΙΞΑΜΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ

JOIN AS

----------


## senius

> N E O * (djbill [Athens Center] dc hub)* ip:*dc.djbill.awmn*
> 
> ΑΝΟΙΞΑΜΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ
> 
> JOIN AS


Περιμένουμε να ενεργοποιηθεί το dns, για να σηκωθούν οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που θα εξυπηρετήσουν το *Κέντρο της Αθήνας*, και δεν είναι και λίγες.  ::  
FTP Server 10.2.202.5 (TCP/21) ftp://ftp.djbill.awmn
Streaming (Audio) 10.2.202.5 (TCP/8000) radio.djbill
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) http://www.djbill.awmn
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) Torrent

Αργησε ο djbill, αλλά το σήκωσε το θηρίο....!!  ::  

Σταθεροί όπως πάντα στις κατασκευές μας, πέρα της απόδειξης από τις ταράτσες, θα γίνει προσπάθεια των υπηρεσιών.... στο δίκτυο.

Ετοιμάζεται ο πυλώνας της ΔΕΗ.  ::   ::  

Server υπηρεσιών @djbill : INTEL CORE 2 QUAD CORE Q6600 2.40 GHZ LGA775 - 1066 FSB, ram 2 giga DDR3 PC3-12800,, hard disk 3 terra, lan x1000.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! φοβερό πράμα αυτό! θέλω και εγώ!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  μόνο μη καίει πολύ ρεύμα γιατί θα τα πετάξει όλα ο father.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> N E O * [Athens Center] dc hub* ip:*dc.djbill.awmn*
> 
> ΑΝΟΙΞΑΜΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ
> 
> JOIN AS


Ο κόμβος djbill #10787 από σήμερα το *HUB*[Athens Center] dc hub λειτουργεί με νέα ip:dc.djbill.awmn και με δικό του DNS καθώς και με διάφορες υπηρεσίες που είναι ακόμα υπό κατασκευή.

----------


## senius

> ...... και με δικό του DNS καθώς και με διάφορες υπηρεσίες που είναι ακόμα υπό κατασκευή.


*Λοιπές Υπηρεσίες :
DC Hub 10.2.202.5 (TCP/411) dc.djbill.awmn
FTP Server 10.2.202.5 (TCP/21) ftp://ftp.djbill.awmn
Streaming (Audio) 10.2.202.5 (TCP/8000) radio.djbill
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) http://www.djbill.awmn
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) Torrent 
*

----------


## djbill

* Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α - Π Ο Λ Λ Α - Σ Ε - Ο Λ Ο Υ Σ - Κ Α Ι - Κ Α Λ Η - Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α ...!!!*

*Κ Α Ι - Ε Υ Τ Η Χ Η Σ Μ Ε Ν Ο - Τ Ο - Ν Ε Ο - Ε Τ Ο Σ - 2 0 0 8*

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη και καλή χρονιά με υγεία.  ::  

Να χαίρεσαι και την *ονομαστική* σου εορτή.  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Το HUB Athens Center και ο server επίσης, σταμάτησε για λίγο την λειτουργία για κανά 2 μέρες για αλλαγή λογισμικού.

Επίσης ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους μπήκαν στο HUB Athens Center στο HUB της Αθήνας.

Σε λίγο καιρό και πάλι up.

----------


## Nikiforos

bill αμα δεν έχει linux θα έρθω εκεί και θα πετάξω τον server από την ταράτσα!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

a happy HUB up again !!!  ::  
με linux βέβαια! αρα θα παραμείνει ταράτσα ...
μπράβο Βασίλη, παντού να σκορπίσεις του dc το φώς  ::

----------


## djbill

> a happy HUB up again !!!  
> με linux βέβαια! αρα θα παραμείνει ταράτσα ...
> μπράβο Βασίλη, παντού να σκορπίσεις του dc το φώς


Το HUB και πάλι UP ευχαριστώ το myth-nikpangr-και τον noisyjohn για την βοήθειά τους να ανέβει ξανά το HUB [AthensCenter]dc.djbill.awmn

----------


## djbill

Έχουμε κάποια ανεβοκατεβάσματα στο hub, *'Athens Center'*  λόγο επειδή κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές, για την καλύτερη λειτουργία του, ελπίζω να μας συγχωρέσετε γι΄αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

έτσι έτσι linux POWER!!! μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## senius

> έτσι έτσι linux POWER!!! μπράβο παιδιά!


Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου djbill και των γύρω κόμβων προσφέρονται από το *cacti* που στήθηκε στον server του djbill με βοήθεια του Thunder & Myth.

http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... &leaf_id=8

User : awmn
Pass : awmn

----------


## senius

Πάμε για νέες υπηρεσίες.

[ Athens Center ] , εξυπηρέτηση by *djbill*.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Επιτέλους μία άσπρη μέρα (νύχτα δηλαδή) και παρόλο το χιόνι όλα δουλεύαν *ρολό'ι'*.

----------


## senius

> Επιτέλους μία άσπρη μέρα (νύχτα δηλαδή) και παρόλο το χιόνι όλα δουλεύαν *ρολό'ι'*.


Αυτό έλειπε.....!!!

Κατασκευή djbilliossss.
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Επιτέλους ο djbill, *σηκώνε*ι τις υπηρεσίες του σιγά σιγά.

http://radio.djbill.awmn
 ::   ::  

Ακούστε music απο τον djbill: http://10.2.202.5:8000

Ανεβαίνει το* (Athens Center)*.

Να σαι καλά βρε κουνιαδάκι, μια και μας φέρνεις και traffic από την κορυφή Υμηττού & τον dait.

Τι ενώνουμε βρε Βασίλη? Θα το πίστευες πέρυσι που σου τα έλεγα και τα έκανες καλύτερα απ' οτι υπολόγιζες?
 ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Επιτέλους μία μία υπηρεσία *RadioAthens* να ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά ο *κόμβος* djbill γιατί αργοπορήσαμε πολύ...

Έχουμε και συνέχεια προς το παρών αυτή είναι η ip:*http://10.2.202.5:8050* με [*winamp player*]και με μουσική, για αυτές τις γιορτινές μέρες, που ταιριάζει στη *LATIN* όσο μπορούμε.

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ακούει σε άλλη ip...

Έυχαριστώ το *noisyjohn* για την βοήθεια αυτή καθώς και τον *senius* ωραίος.

----------


## Chrisov

Οπως λέμε "Dj lets get crazy now" ?

 ::

----------


## djbill

> Οπως λέμε "Dj lets get crazy now" ?


Θα έρθεις να κάνουμε καμία εκμπομπή live?

----------


## Chrisov

Αμε, να πιούμε και αυτό τον καφέ επιτέλους!!

----------


## Nikiforos

και εγώ θέλω καφεεεεε!!! αλλά να είναι μαζί και ο senius και ο myth e?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chrisov

Αντε! Ευκαιριά να κάνουμε συνάντηση!

Ελα Bill μην τεμπελιάζεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djbill

*Καλό Πάχα σε όλους και καλό φαγοπότι.*

Και αν...
Τα μάσατε όλα; Ψησταριά, σχάρες, σούβλες, σουβλογυρίστρες, κάρβουνα (αχ, αυτά τα κάρβουνα), προσανάμματα, φτυάρια για έξτρα κάρβουνα (πάλι στη μέση τα κάρβουνα), μασιά για ...κάρβουνα, πινέλο για λάδωμα στο αρνί, το ίδιο το αρνί, βίδες, σύρμα, υπομονή;

Αν λείπει οποιοδήποτε από τα πρώτα, η υπομονή κρίνεται απαραίτητη εις διπλούν, ενώ στην περίπτωση που κάποιος της παρέας αρχίζει να τσιμπολογάει πέτσες την ώρα που εσείς ψήνεστε με τα κάρβουνα (τα ίδια και τα ίδια), απαραίτητη κρίνεται και μια τρίτη σούβλα (η πρώτη για το αρνί, η δεύτερη για την κοκορετσάδα).

Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να λείψουν τα υγρά (κρασιά και μπίρες) για να μην πάθετε καμια αφυδάτωση και ένα δυο cd με ελαφρά μουσική δωματίου. Ξέρετε, Βαγγέλη Περπινιάδη, Χάρη Κωστόπουλο, Εφη Θώδη (το φάλτσο της το ζηλεύει κι ο Ζιζού), Τζορτζ Μαγκάρετ και φυσικά, Στέλιο, Στράτο, και το Σερ  Μανώλη. 

*Καλή Ανάσταση*, Καλό Πάσχα, Καλά Ξεμπερδέματα με το στομάχι σας και τα περιττά κιλά.

*ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ*!!! (σαν να είναι έτοιμο μού φαίνεται...)

----------


## senius

> *Καλό Πάχα σε όλους και καλό φαγοπότι.*
> Και αν...
> Τα μάσατε όλα; Ψησταριά, σχάρες, σούβλες, σουβλογυρίστρες, κάρβουνα (αχ, αυτά τα κάρβουνα), προσανάμματα, φτυάρια για έξτρα κάρβουνα (πάλι στη μέση τα κάρβουνα), μασιά για ...κάρβουνα, πινέλο για λάδωμα στο αρνί, το ίδιο το αρνί, βίδες, σύρμα, υπομονή;


Πάλι ψέμματα λες Bill?
Αντε χρόνια πολλά.....
Καλά προγράμματα στο 24 h Radio from Internet: http://wasteland.gr

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Ξεχάστηκα, 
> Επειδή δεν μασάμε,
> 
> Λοιπές υπηρεσίες :  24/7 Internet Music Studio: http://www.wasteland.gr



Ευχαριστώ και αυτοί τη μεγάλη παρέα που μαζεύτηκε και έδωσε όλο αυτό το αποτέλεσμα 

*noisyjohn*
*nickpangr*
*jerry*
*djbill*

----------


## senius

> Ευχαριστώ και αυτοί τη μεγάλη παρέα που μαζεύτηκε και έδωσε όλο αυτό το αποτέλεσμα


Βρε Βασίλη σε ματιάσανε.

Ο djbill τραυματίας, χθες χτύπησε στο γόνατο από ατύχημα με μηχανή και τελικά τρέχει στους γιατρούς, όλη μέρα σήμερα.

Ειναι καλά τώρα με αναρρωτική άδεια, νάρθηκα και παγοκύστες.

Περαστικά Βασίλη.
 ::

----------


## JB172

Περαστικά Βασίλη.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Περαστικά. Προσοχή με τις μηχανές...  ::

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και αυτοί τη μεγάλη παρέα που μαζεύτηκε και έδωσε όλο αυτό το αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> 
> Βρε Βασίλη σε ματιάσανε.
> 
> Ο djbill τραυματίας, χθες χτύπησε στο γόνατο από ατύχημα με μηχανή και τελικά τρέχει στους γιατρούς, όλη μέρα σήμερα.
> 
> ...





> Περαστικά Βασίλη.





> Περαστικά. Προσοχή με τις μηχανές...


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, για τα περαστικά που μου δίνεται να'στε καλά όλοι σας.

Και πρέπει να κάτσω 1 εβδομάδα στο κρεβάτι να είναι ακίνητο το πόδι να δω πως θα αντέξω.

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα Τρίτη 13/5/08 20:00-22:00 θα έχει την 2η του live εκπομπή ο (djbill) που και εκείνος με την σειρά του θα μας βάλει παλιό classic Rock και όχι μόνο.

Στο Message Box του σταθμού, θα περιμένουμε να μας πείτε μία καλησπέρα, καθώς και όποια μουσική προτίμηση θα θέλατε να ακούσετε, ή να αφιερώσετε σε κάποιο αγαπημένο σας πρόσωπο.

Σας ευχαριστούμε που θα μας προτιμήσετε για τη μουσική σας επιλογή.

Υπογραφή:

ομάδα radio wasteland 

http://www.wasteland.gr

----------


## Chrisov

ante bilako etoimasou gia ta mpironia! Ksekinaw sindoma tis diadikasies metakomisis!

----------


## senius

Στις 11-6-08 έγινε το 5ο b.b.link του κόμβου djbill με τον Chrisov.

Απόσταση 250 μέτρα.
signal -34-35 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
tx. -15
Οριζόντια Πόλωση.

Δεν θέλω να πω τι σηκώνει το link αυτό  ::  , (πλησίασε και ακούμπησε το link senius-djbill.)  ::  

Η ένωση και η δημιουργία του κόμβου Chrisov (by senius), ένωσε τους 5 κόμβους του Athens Center.

Την Δευτέρα 16-6-08 με την ένωση Chrisov-Pontikos, .... το οριστικό.

Η Athens Center (εχει και αποκλειστικό dns), προχωράει σταθερά....!!
 ::  

Μπράβο σε όλους τους κόμβους του Athens Center.

Ευχαριστώ τους κομβούχους που με βοήθησαν, να δημιουργήσω το παρών συμβάν.

Djbill, προχώρα ακλόνητος.

Επετε η σύνδεση του *johnkalli (#12571)*i με εμάς, και στο άνοιγμα του με επιλογή .
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά και εις ανώτερα! καλά traffic! γιαυτό λέω senius και Djbill rulez!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Ο κόμβος *djbill* από το Σάββατο 9/8/2008 και ως της 31/8/2008 θα είναι στο αυτόματο λόγο διακοπών

Γι'αυτό σας εύχομαι *καλές διακοπές* και *καλά μπάνια*.

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα το πρωί ο πολυαγαπημένος *ΜΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ*Σ μας άφησε για να πάει ψηλά στους ουρανούς 
*Κ Α Λ Ο _ Σ Ο Υ - Τ Α Ξ Ι Δ Ι 
Π Α Τ Ε Ρ Α ΜΟΥ*

----------


## tripkaos

::  συλλυπητήρια

----------


## bedazzled

Τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια Βασίλη.  ::

----------


## JB172

Βασίλη συλλυπητήρια και να τον θυμάστε μέσα από τις όμορφες στιγμές που περάσατε.

----------


## Nikiforos

bill τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια, να ζήτε να τον θυμάστε.

----------


## anka

Συλλυπητήρια κι από εμένα Βασίλη  ::

----------


## Myth

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια Βασίλη.

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=27578&start=487

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, γιατί δεν μπορώ......

----------


## RpMz

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια Βασίλη...  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Βασίλη μου... 
λυπάμαι ειλικρίνα... καλή δύναμη και κούραγιο σε σένα και την σε όλη οικογένεια σου που τύχαν πολλά
οτι χρείαστεις είμαι εδώ

----------


## djbill

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα συλληπτήριά σας και λόγο της ταφής του ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ σήμερα ο κόμβος djbill και το Athens Center dc hub θα παραμείνει κλειστός από της 11:00 και μετά για 3 ώρες περίπου νά'στε καλά όλοι σας.
*ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ, ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ*

----------


## klarabel

Βασίλη και από μένα τα θερμά συλλυπητήριά μου.

----------


## senius

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα συλληπτήριά σας και λόγο της ταφής του ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ σήμερα ο κόμβος djbill και το Athens Center dc hub θα παραμείνει κλειστός από της 11:00 και μετά για 3 ώρες περίπου νά'στε καλά όλοι σας.


O κόμβος senius, ακολούθησε κλειστός τις αντίστοιχες ώρες, στην κοινή συμπαράσταση λόγω κοινής συγγένειας και σεβασμού.
Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.
Εκ της οικογενείας.

----------


## babisbabis

Συλλυπητηρια Βασιλη..

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Βιλλ.

Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική εορτή σου.

Εύχομαι το* 2009* ξεδιπλώνοντας, να φέρνει μόνο ζωή, χαρά και υγεία.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα!!! Χρόνια ΠΟλλά και ΚΑλή Χρονιά! Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος. Να χαίρεσε την ονομαστική σου γιορτή!  ::   ::

----------


## Myth

Χρόνια πολλά Βασιλάκη και να έχεις μια όμορφη χρονιά γεμάτη υγεία και χαρές.

----------


## PIT

Χρονια πολλα Βασιλη, πολυχρονος να εισαι και οτι επιθυμεις!!!!  ::

----------


## fengi1

Βασιλη χρονια πολλα.

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια πολλά! Υγεία, χαρά και ότι επιθυμείς!

----------


## slapper

αν και καθυστερημένα χρονιά πολλά Βασίλη ότι επιθυμείς!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βιλλ, ετοιμάσου για αναβάθμιση στο ταρατσοπισι του κόμβου.
Με 6 link είσαι οριακά με το P3 1000.

Ηδη ο server "Athens Center", έχει πάει για win server 2003 κλπ.

Άντε να τα κάνουμε όλα σωστά, όπως υπολογίσαμε.
 ::

----------


## djbill

> Βιλλ, ετοιμάσου για αναβάθμιση στο ταρατσοπισι του κόμβου.
> Με 6 link είσαι οριακά με το P3 1000.
> 
> Ηδη ο server "Athens Center", έχει πάει για win server 2003 κλπ.
> 
> Άντε να τα κάνουμε όλα σωστά, όπως υπολογίσαμε.



Σε Ρ4 στα 3,4 καλα θα ειναι πειστευω

----------


## senius

Ο server των υπηρεσιών djbill, σήμερα κατέβηκε.

Θα σεταριστεί από την αρχή, με win server 2003 r2.

Σε αναμονή.
 ::

----------


## senius

Server, with win server 2003 R2, up and running.

Ip: 10.2.202.5.

Σύντομα θα σηκωθούν οι υπηρεσίες από αυτόν.
 ::  

Επίσης η μέρα σήμερα ήταν πλούσια, ήλιος κ.λ.π.

Service και ρυθμίσεις σε κόμβους, χαβαλέ και ξενοιασιά, σε διάφορες ταράτσες.

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλορίζικος

----------


## senius

Από χθες λειτουργεί κανονικά η υπηρεσία: *DC HUB (Athens Center)*, με ip : * dc.djbill.awmn* ενωμένο στο open dchub. 
Tnx Netraptor.

Σηκώνεται σιγά-σιγά η σελίδα: web proxy.
10.2.202.5
 ::

----------


## senius

Νέες υπηρεσίες απο τον Athens Center server, by djbill:

*Tracepath, από διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου::*  http://www.djbill.awmn/trace
*RADIO 128 kb/s :*  http://www.radio.djbill.awmn:8000 
* RADIO 128 kb/s :* http://www.radioathens.awmn:8050 (online)
* RADIO 128 kb/s :* http://www.radiodj.awmn:8100

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε : 24/7 internet rock radio http://www.wasteland.gr

----------


## fengi1

Παρε και αυτο http://www.djbill.awmn/bw να σπας τα κοντερια να γουσταρεις  ::

----------


## senius

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες από τον server *Athens Center* του *djbill*, τρέχει η υπηρεσία torrent tracker : *www.seeders.awmn*

Στον συγκεκριμένο tracker, λείπουν τα θέματα *XXX η κάτι ανάλογο* και ούτε θα επιτραπούν ποτέ.

Επίσης όλοι οι χρήστες που κάνουν εγγραφή, είναι και uploader αμέσως, οπότε όλοι μπορούν να κάνουν upload χωρίς περιορισμούς.

Περιμένουμε δοκιμές, καθώς και προτάσεις σας.

Ευχαριστούμε.

Εκ της ομάδας και του djbill : http://www.seeders.awmn.

Οι υπηρεσίες θα συνεχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν σιγά-σιγά.
 ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα στον server Athens Center, τοποθετήθηκε δεύτερος δίσκος 1.5 terra, για τις επόμενες ανάγκες.

Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο *gRooV*.

Δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα.

Χόμπι αφιλοκερδώς κάνουμε και όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε στους κόμβους των '' κλαδιών '' .

----------


## acoul

More More More !! services - links - fun !!!

----------


## geosid

εσυ εχει μπερδεψει το χομπυ με την διαφημιση ....
εχεις πλακα . το οτι εβαλες αλλο εναν δισκο λες να νοιαζει τον froov και ολους τους υπολοιπους ? απο δισκους να σου τραβηξω print screen osa tera θες ....

----------


## Nikiforos

ρε παιδιά μην τσακώνεστε συνέχεια, έλεος είστε σαν τον σκύλο με την γάτα. Μη φέρω την Ίρμα και σας δαγκάσει όλους!  ::   ::   ::  και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε διαφήμιση λογικά είναι κάτι που βγάζουμε και κέρδος. Για αφιλοκερδείς σκοπούς που δεν κερδίζει το παραμικρό αυτός που τα δίνει αυτά που δίνει, δεν θεωρείτε διαφήμιση και ούτε είναι. Ποιός ο λόγος άλλωστε?

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 0&start=52

Βάση του άνω, θα πρέπει κάποιοι να είναι πνευματικά άρρωστοι...

Δεν υπάρχει εξήγηση, η εγώ τουλάχιστον στα 43α μου είμαι ανώριμος.

Συνεχίζουμε, τουλάχιστον *εμείς είμαστε ήρεμοι, θα είμαστε και στην συνέχεια*.

Ξεκλειδώστε παρακαλώ το tread στο seeders.

Ευχαριστούμε.
 ::

----------


## Neuro

> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=38990&start=52
> 
> Βάση του άνω, θα πρέπει κάποιοι να είναι πνευματικά άρρωστοι...
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει εξήγηση, η εγώ τουλάχιστον στα 43α μου είμαι ανώριμος.
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε, τουλάχιστον *εμείς είμαστε ήρεμοι, θα είμαστε και στην συνέχεια*.
> 
> Ξεκλειδώστε παρακαλώ το tread στο seeders.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοφρόνηση Κώστα. Αν ήσουν ήρεμος, δε θα το έγραφες ποτέ αυτό.

----------


## senius

Πες τι είπα τι έκανα η τι προσέβαλα....

Δεν έγινε κάτι από μέρους μας.

Και δεν ήταν για σένα, αυτό που έγραψα.

Παρακαλώ ξεκλειδώστε το tread seeders

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=38990&start=55
Να στε καλά.

Αναφέρετε τουλάχιστον κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες το ξεκλειδώσατε το http://www.seeders.awmn να το ξέρουνε.

Το μάθημα και το συμπέρασμα μας το λάβαμε.

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## senius

Εχουν περάσει 23 λεπτά και σαν admin δεν έχετε απαντήσει.

Περιμένουμε.

----------


## geosid

> Εχουν περάσει 23 λεπτά και σαν admin δεν έχετε απαντήσει.
> 
> Περιμένουμε.


εισαστε πολλοι εκει που περιμενετε?

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Εδω και 4 ημέρες ο server: Athens Center, έκανε format απο win server 2003 και τρέχει πλέον σε περιβάλλον Win XP pro SP3.

Παράλληλα τρέχει και το λειτουργικό vmware με ubuntu, όπου τρέχουν και οι περισσότερες υπηρεσίες.

Οι υπηρεσίες είναι μέχρι τώρα σε άριστο αποτέλεσμα, μια και τα xp βλέπουν διπύρηνο επεξεργαστή.
Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας.
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιατί το ubuntu δεν το τρέχετε απευθείας στο μηχάνημα? αν εννοείς ότι το linux δεν βλέπει 2πυρηνο ή 4πύρηνο δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο πάντως. Και από υπηρεσίες το ubuntu μπορεί να τρέξει ότι θες και υπάρχει και ubuntu server. Είπαμε linux power forever.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Υποβάθμιση της υποβάθμισης;

WinXP Server  ::  


Λέω να στήσω ένα Windows 98SE Server να sηκώσω το leechers  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Νεο λινκ djbill, με* octy #15464* Αιγάλεω μεριά.

Το καλό μέχρι τώρα δείχνει ότι το λίνκ με noisyjohn που υπολογίζαμε λόγω μεταλλικής κατασκευής που στήνεται μπροστά τους, ότι θα κοπεί, δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα εμπόδιο και δεν θα παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα, οπότε συνεχίζετε.  ::  

Το λινκ με chrisov, ίσως κρατηθεί.
Εκει που μετακόμισε ο chrisov, απλά θα βάλει μεγάλο ιστό.
Να δούμε...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Συγχαρητήρια,και απ ότι έμαθα το Link βγήκε σε 6 λεπτά ,είναι αλήθεια?

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο, καλορίζικο :: )  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Συγχαρητήρια,και απ ότι έμαθα το Link βγήκε σε 6 λεπτά ,είναι αλήθεια?


Και οχι μόνο..
και 2 λεπτά για την quagga, κλέφτη.

Ανακατασκευές στον τεράστιο Ιστο του djbill το ΣΚ που μας πέρασε.
Καρφώθηκαν νέα* ατια* επάνω του.

(Α ρε Βιλλ τι τράβηξες από το βάρος των πιάτων που ανέβαζες παραδοσιακά από την σκάλα.)

Σε λίγες μέρες πάμε στο 7ο.
 ::

----------


## geosid

Βασίλη ισχύει αυτο ? 
-><--------

----------


## senius

Νεο link: djbill-Scooby.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.

Edit:
Από μεριάς djbill, δεν χρειάστηκε καν να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα του....
Και μάλιστα ο djbill ενημερώθηκε μετά, όταν βγήκε το λινκ.
Όλα από το πληκτρολόγιο.
 ::  

Ε ρε τύχη που έχουν κάποιοι.

----------


## djbill

Μόλις σήμερα το απόγευμα έγινε αλλαγή λογισμικού το Mikrotik RouterOS, _v2.9.27_ σε *v3.20*

Quagga complete

Φυσικά μετά την αλλαγή αυτή έπεσε όπως διαπίστωσα και η cpu 
και επίσης ανανεώθηκε και η αρχική μου σελίδα με τα ενεργά link καθώς δεν είχαν προστεθεί ο DAIT o Scooby και ο Chrisov που είναι θέμα 1-2 ημερών.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον *Seniu*s για την βοήθεια του καθώς και τον *JB172* .

----------


## senius

> και επίσης ανανεώθηκε και η αρχική μου σελίδα με τα ενεργά link καθώς δεν είχαν προστεθεί ο DAIT o Scooby και ο Chrisov που είναι θέμα 1-2 ημερών.


Έπρεπε να κάνεις δέκα link, για να ενημερώσεις το αρχικό ποστ.
Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... μετά από δύο χρόνια.

***************
*Συμβουλή:*
Μάστορα, επειγόντως να αλλάξεις μάνατζερ.
Μάλλον ο τωρινός, τρώει βλήτα.
 ::   ::  

 ::   ::  μάνατζερ.!!

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Bill.
Να χαιρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου.
Πολύχρονος με υγεία.
 ::

----------


## acoul

χιλιόχρονος Βασσλη και ότι ποθείς!

----------


## djbill

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά να'στε καλά

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το απόγευμα εγινε καθαρισμός στο ταρατσοπισι.

Αλλαγή ανεμιστήρων μόνιμης ροής αέρα του κουτιού, αλλαγή ανεμιστήρα του επεξεργαστή με *superfan*.  ::  

Επίσης το 6ο πιάτο του κόμβου, εκπέμπει απο σήμερα σε AP προς τον chrisov με ssid : awmn-10787-12992 στους 5610 Ghz.
Αναμονή τώρα από μεριάς chrisov.

----------


## nikpanGR

καλοριζικο

----------


## djbill

Καθώς έγραψα στη σελίδα του Openhaimer, ότι του γύρισα πιάτο και αν βλεπόμασταν να έβγαινε το link, κάποιος από εχθές έχει συνδεθεί επάνω μου στο radio name: *djbill - bb search στους 5500* και ssid: *awmn-10787- bb search* και ακόμα δεν εχω πάρει κανένα post ή pm, παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει οτιδήποτε για να μιλήσουμε, αλλιώς το κόβω και το γυρνάω αλλού, ο κόμβος πάντως ψάχνει ακόμα ένα link.

----------


## JB172

Λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος από τις 08:00 έως και τις 16:00 ο κόμβος είναι down.

----------


## djbill

Οκ ο κόμβος ξανασηκώθηκε και είναι και πάλι up

----------


## senius

Νέο λινκ εδώ και μια εβδομάδα.

*djbill(#10787)-manos1 (#10721)*
ccq 100 και54 Mbps
 ::   :: 
Βιλλ Μην περιμένεις ευχαριστώ.
Σε λίγο θα σε κλειδώσουν, εσένα κι εμένα.
Υπάρχει νέο σύστημα

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα έγινε νέο λινκ, το *7ο* κατά σειρά .

djbill(#10787)-davidcas (#7830), Περιστέρι.
ccq 100 και54 Mbps

Συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο bill.
Τις επόμενες μέρες, λόγω στην *περιορισμένη* οπτικη επαφή που εχεις, _θα ποστάρω photos_, απο που πραγματικά περνάνε τα δύο τελευταία σου λινκ.
Πραγματικά θα πρέπει να ανάβεις λαμπάδες ως το ύψος της Ακρόπολης, από την ....φαρδια σου.
Πολύ φάρδος, ωρε φίλε....!!!!

Απλά ο μ....ς, νικάει.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλορίζικα τα νεα λινκς! και με μπόλικο traffic! καλά αυτό είναι δεδομένο για τον djbill riliz! :: Ppp

----------


## senius

Βιλλ, πολύχρονος χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και με μπόλικα link.
Σήμερα κλείνεις τα 41.
 ::

----------


## djbill

Ευχαριστώ Κωστα άντε κι εσυ με το καλό κλείσεις τα 45.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλα να τα 100στισεις, με κόμβους πολλούς και πελάτες τον τόπο να γεμίσεις! DjBill RULEZZZZZZZZZZZ! oxi ρoylez RILIZZZZZZZZZZZZ!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνουν ανακατατάξεις και ανακατασκευες στον κόμβο djbill.
Θα γίνουν αλλαγές σε καπάκια των feeder, με τα νέα πρότυπα, κεντραρίσματα, αλλαγή σε πιάτα με μεγαλύτερα, ... και extra γωνίες, κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή, θα τοποθετηθεί και νέο *8ο* πιάτο που θα κοιτάει προς Αιγάλεω-Κερατσίνι για νέο link.
Ο router που δουλεύει ανελέητα 3.5 χρόνια, θα εγκαινιάσει το servise της ζωής του με καθαρισμό, νέα μπλόουερ και καινούργια πάστα στον επεξεργαστή

Να σημειώσουμε ότι στον ιστό και στο ταρατσοπισι, είχαμε να ανέβουμε 3.5 χρόνια.
Ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκαν σέρβις ο router και τα πιάτα.
Καιρός είναι.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνουν ανακατατάξεις και ανακατασκευες στον κόμβο djbill.
> Θα γίνουν αλλαγές σε καπάκια των feeder, με τα νέα πρότυπα, κεντραρίσματα, αλλαγή σε πιάτα με μεγαλύτερα, ... και extra γωνίες, κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή, θα τοποθετηθεί και νέο *8ο* πιάτο που θα κοιτάει προς Αιγάλεω-Κερατσίνι για νέο link.
> Ο router που δουλεύει ανελέητα 3.5 χρόνια, θα εγκαινιάσει το servise της ζωής του με καθαρισμό, νέα μπλόουερ και καινούργια πάστα στον επεξεργαστή
> 
> Να σημειώσουμε ότι στον ιστό και στο ταρατσοπισι, είχαμε να ανέβουμε 3.5 χρόνια.
> Ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκαν σέρβις ο router και τα πιάτα.
> Καιρός είναι.


Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα από τις 11.00 το πρωί, μαζί με djbill,nasos765 & senius, ο κόμβος και ο ιστός έφαγαν την αναβάθμιση της ζωής των.
Έγιναν όλα τα άνω.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον nasos765 που έκλεισε 3,5 ώρες πάνω στην 6μετρη σκάλα.
Επεσε μισό κιλο στεγανη μπογια, στα νέα καπάκια των feeder.

Ενημερώθηκαν οι manos1 (#10721) & davidcas (#7830), ώστε να κεντράρουν καλύτερα και αυτοί από μεριά τους, μιας και άλλαξε το μέγεθος των πιάτων (άρα και ο λοβός) που εκπέμπει ο djbill προς αυτούς.

Από αύριο το πρωί θα εκπέμπει και το *8ο* πιάτο του djbill, προς Αιγάλεω-Κερατσίνι με ssid: awmn-djbill 10787 BB search στους 5200.
Παραθέτω photos:

djbill #10787 10-7-2010.jpgdjbill #10787 10-7-2010 1.jpgdjbill #10787 10-7-2010 2.jpg

----------


## SCOOBY

senius to link moy me ton djbill to kopsate?

----------


## djbill

Ο κόμβος απέκτησε και νέο λινκ με :

Κόμβος SV1JCZ-2 (#16455)
SSID: awmn-16455-10787
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=16455
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 6,373km --
Δημιουργία : 15/11/2010

Επίσης στον κόμβο, λειτουργεί και *awmn-freespot με open mesh OM1P* x 2, with indoor omni tp-link 8 db & 2.5 db.

Υπάρχει 1 interface ελεύθεροακόμα, που κοιτάει πρός Αιγάλεω, Κορυδαλλό : ssid: awmn-djbill 10787 bb search1 , AP στους 5200.

Ευχαριστώ τον senius, για την βοήθεια του.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά το 2011 με υγεία.
Βασίλη, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή και την οικογένεια σου. Πολύχρονος.  :: 
Καλορίζικα και τα νέα link. Κράτα γερά, man..  ::

----------


## senius

> ... Κράτα γερά, man..


Σήμερα μαζί με τον Σωτήρη sv1her (#7413) & τον Δανιήλ SV1JCZ-2 (#16455) , βρεθήκαμε στην ταράτσα της *Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών(ΕΕΡ)* κόμβος RAAG-HQ (#12716) , για να δούμε τι χρειάζεται να εντάξουμε και την ΕΕΡ, στους bb ενεργούς κόμβους.
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες για να δοθεί το 8ο bb λινκ του κόμβου djbill, στον κόμβο RAAG-HQ (#12716)
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα στον κόμβο djbill #10787, έγινε αλλαγή CF και αναβάθμιση λογισμικού σε OS *v5rc10 x86*, αφαιρέθηκε η quagga και ενεργοποιήθηκε το κλασσικό BGP με τα ανάλογα φίλτρα του. Αρχίζουν σιγά-σιγά οι αναβαθμίσεις σε Ν και στον Bill.
Ευχαριστούμε τον NikpanGR για το license που μας παραχώρησε, καθώς και τον JB172 για την προσαρμογή λογισμικού στην CF.!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το απόγευμα έγινε αναβάθμιση στο λινκ "djbill-senius", σε Ν.
Τις επόμενες μέρες, θα αναβαθμιστεί και το motherboard στο ταρατσοπισι.

djbill mikrotik 17-6-2011.jpg

 ::

----------


## devilman

ευχομαι ολα να κυλουν συνεχως πιο γρηγορα!Μπραβο για την αναβαθμιση!  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Μπραβο Κωστα, θα κανεις και τα δικα μου...νι?

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Bill να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου.  :: 
Πάντα με υγεία, πολύχρονος και αξιος.
 ::

----------


## djbill

> Χρόνια πολλά Bill να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου. 
> Πάντα με υγεία, πολύχρονος και αξιος.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα.

----------


## senius

Tο λινκ με NoisyJohn (#4462) διακόπηκε, εκλεισε οριστικά τον κόμβο του ο Γιάννης. Την θέση του την πήρε ο Openhaimer (#3990).
Νέο λινκ λοιπόν djbill (#10787) - Openhaimer (#3990) .

djbill - Openhaimer- bgp.jpg

----------


## senius

Βιλλ, χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά με υγεία. Πολύχρονος, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.  :: 
Και πάντα σταθερός ο κόμβος #10787, ξέρεις εσύ...!!  :: 
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=59&page=4

 ::

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη.

----------


## JB172

Πολύχρονος !

----------


## gfan

Π Ο Λ Υ Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ο Σ Βασιλη

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.

Σήμερα με τέλεια μέρα και μπόλικο ήλιο, μαζί με τον Bill, έγινε τακτική συντήρηση στον κόμβο djbill. 
Αλλαγη λογισμικού σε v5.14 x86.
Αντικαταστάθηκαν 2 δίσκοι στον server 'Athens Center', έγινε αλλαγή του ups + μπαταρίες (με μεγαλύτερο), έγινε καθαρισμός και ξεσκόνισμα στο ταρατσοπισι.
 ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα Κώστα,
μήπως κοιτάξατε καθόλου και το λίνκ με SV1JCZ-2 (#16455) ;

----------


## senius

Ναι, ότι μπορέσαμε από djbill, το κάναμε. :: 
Μιλήσαμε σήμερα και με τον Δανιήλ.
Για δες πάλι...

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο έγινε update, σε os v 5.17 x86.

Εδώ και κάτι μήνες το link με Openhaimer (#3990) είναι κάτω από μεριάς του Γιώργου, έπειτα από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία ανέφερε ότι τα παράτησε πλέον.

Άρα στον κόμβο djbill #10787 υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if, η οπτική επαφή του πιάτου, είναι από Κερατσίνι έως Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, εκπέμπει με ssid : _awmn-djbill 10787 bb search , στους 5690_.

Με την ευκαιρία :
Χρόνια πολλά djbill. Να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου. Πολύχρονος με υγεία.

----------


## klarabel

Αμα είναι έτσι, χρόνια πολλά στο dj, και τις καλύτερες ευχές στο bill !!

----------


## nemiath

> Στον κόμβο έγινε update, σε os v 5.17 x86.
> 
> Εδώ και κάτι μήνες το link με Openhaimer (#3990) είναι κάτω από μεριάς του Γιώργου, έπειτα από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία ανέφερε ότι τα παράτησε πλέον.
> 
> Άρα στον κόμβο djbill #10787 υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if, η οπτική επαφή του πιάτου, είναι από Κερατσίνι έως Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, εκπέμπει με ssid : _awmn-djbill 10787 bb search , στους 5690_.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία :
> Χρόνια πολλά djbill. Να χαίρεσαι τα γενέθλια σου. Πολύχρονος με υγεία.


Καλησπέρα,

για τι είδους λινκ μιλάμε? Ψάχνω να βρω ελευθερο N κάπου και είμαι και κοντα του.

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> για τι είδους λινκ μιλάμε? Ψάχνω να βρω ελευθερο N κάπου και είμαι και κοντα του.


Τον σκαναρες? Εχουμε και Ν αν χρειαστεί. (το Ν ομως, αν εχει πραγματικά νόημα)

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και μέρες ο κόμβος djbill (#10787), απέκτησε νέο bb link με τον seimaz-koridallos (#19695)
Tnx Νίκο seimaz..!!

----------


## djbill

Σήμερα στον κόμβο djbill (#10787) παρέα με τον senius, έγιναν προληπτικές εργασίες συντήρησης :
Αντικατάσταση του motherboard (INTEL) Pentium III 1000 MHZ (άντεξε μια χαρά από την 08/11/2006) , σε Intel Desktop Board D865PERL, Pentium 4 / 2.26 Ghz, ram 256 mb / clock 400. 
Αντικατάσταση τροφοδοτικού σε 400 watt.
Αντικατάσταση στα 2 fan 12v, σε fan με ρουλεμάν.
Αντικατάσταση στα φίλτρα αέρα.
Αλλαγή της πάστας του επεξεργαστή cpu.
Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post.

----------


## senius

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον mickof (#17405), για το Intel Desktop Board D865PERL που μας παραχώρησε κομπλε.

----------


## mickof

Να είστε καλά, πολύ χαίρομαι που έπιασε τόπο.

----------


## senius

Djbill, χρόνια πολλά μαν. Να χαίρεσαι την εορτή σου.
Να κρατάς αξιόπιστος με τα bb link σου, όπως πάντα. Auto Μπετόν 24/7.
Καλή χρονιά με υγεία. !!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο djbill #10787, έγινε αναβάθμιση του Athens Center Server (24/7) σε :
Main Server PC (Asus P7H55) Intel i5 Core Cpu 660 @ 3.3GHz, FSB 1333MHZ , Ram KINGSTON 8 giga DDR3/1333, Hard Disk sata 11 terra, Κάρτα Γραφικών ASUS GTX650-E-2GD5 2GB GDDR5, Τροφοδοτικό THERMALTAKE SPS-730MPCBEU SMART SE SERIES 730W, Gigabit Ethernet 3x1000, with Windows7 64bit.

Καποιες υπηρεσίες ακόμα ειναι κάτω, θα ξανά σηκωθούν.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## senius

Επίσης έγινε γενικό service στον κόμβο και στο ταρατσοπισι. Τρέχει σε έκδοση router OS v 6.7 x86.
Εγκαταστάθηκε νέο καλώδιο cat6 και τοποθετήθηκε δεύτερη κάρτα Gigabit Ethernet intel pro, για υπηρεσίες streaming.
Εγκαταστάθηκαν φίλτρα APC Gigabit Ethernet Protector σε όλα τα καλώδια ethernet cat6.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Κυριακή 30-11-2014 στον κόμβο djbill (#10787), μαζι με τους djbill, Gfan & senius, είχαμε ταρατσάδα.

Αυτή την φορά η ταρατσάδα ήταν για δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις. Κατεβάσαμε πιάτα και εξοπλισμό 5 απο τα 7 bb link που είχε ο κόμβος djbill (#10787).

Στο οίκημα υπάρχει ένας συν ένοικος που πληρώνει 3 επαγγελματικά ενοίκια, ο οποίος έχει Ηλεκτραποθήκη . Ο άνθρωπος είχε αντιρρήσεις εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια περί του εξοπλισμου/κεραιοσυστήματος των 7 bb links που έβλεπε στην ταράτσα. Πριν 2 χρόνια ο καραγκιόζης αυτός πήγε στην ΕΕΤΤ και φρόντησε και μας έστειλε μηνυτήριο έγγραφο απο την ΕΕΤΤ, για να τα κατεβάσουμε όλα, επειδή θεωρούσε ότι όλα αυτά στην ταράτσα ήταν κινητή τηλεφωνία και ότι του προκαλούσανε καρκίνο.

Τότε πριν 2 χρόνια με την βοήθεια των 7bpm & klarabel, οπού μας βοήθησαν στο θέμα ΕΕΤΤ σαν σύλλογος AWMN (εγγραφα/ΦΕΚ/νόμους) , κατόπιν στάλθηκε απαντητικό έγγραφο απο την ΕΕΤΤ προς τον επαγγελματία καραγκιόζη, οτι ο κόμβος και γενικά όλο το κεραιοσυστημα είναι σε όλα του νόμιμο και οτι τηρεί όλες τις νόμιμες προϋποθέσεις.

Μετά επί δυο χρόνια ο καραγκιόζης , μας έπρηξε τα @@, και αφού δεν έβρισκε το δίκιο του απο πουθενά, έπιασε και μιλησε στον ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου και του τα πε όπως τον συνέφεραν.....

Τελικά η απόφαση από τον ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου οπού στεγάζεται ο κόμβος ήταν ρητός: η τα κατεβάζετε όλα η μετακομίστε από το σπίτι.

Για εύλογους λόγους, ο djbill δεν ήθελε να φύγει από το οίκημα.

Πιάσαμε λοιπόν πάλι τον καραγκιόζη αυτές τις μέρες και του μιλήσαμε, και με τα πολλά μπλα-μπλα, μας άφησε με το ζόρι να παραμείνουν ενεργά μόνο τα 2 πιάτα που κοιτάνε από την απέναντι μεριά που στεγάζεται το γραφείο του.

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσουμε τους manos1 (#10721), davidcas (#7830), Myth (#7618 ), seimaz-koridallos1 (#20153) , SV1JCZ-2 (#16455), οπού είχαμε bb link μαζί τους.
Φυσικά και τους βρήκαμε παντρέματα με νέες διαδρομές.

Ενεργά bb link παρέμειναν τα : senius (#10636) και DAIT (#9632) καθώς και τα 2 AP.

Ο κόμβος πριν το ξήλωμα :

#djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_1.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_2.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_3.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_4.JPG

Ο κόμβος μετά το ξήλωμα :

#djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_5.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_6.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_7.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_8.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_9.JPG #djbill (#10787) 30-11-2014_10.JPG

Γύρω από την περιοχή, σε απόσταση 50-100 μέτρων υπάρχουν 4 διαφορετικές κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Ευτυχώς που ο καραγκιόζης δεν τρώει πλέον το καρκίνωμα από το κεραιοσυστημα του djbill.

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Έγινε αναβάθμιση στον Athens Center Server σε :
Main Server PC (Asus P7H55) Intel i5 Core Cpu 660 @ 3.3GHz, FSB 1333MHZ , Ram KINGSTON 8 giga DDR3/1333, 1 x SSD KINGSTON SKC300S37A/120G SSDNOW KC300 120GB 2.5'' SATA3, 7 x Hard Disk Western Digital sata3 (13 terra), Κάρτα Γραφικών ASUS GTX650-E-2GD5 2GB GDDR5, 2x CONTROLLER PCI SATA 4P INT+2 P EXT RAID, Τροφοδοτικό THERMALTAKE SPS-730MPCBEU SMART SE SERIES 730W, Case Cooler Master Silencio 650 Pure - Midnight Black, Gigabit Ethernet Intel PRO 3x1000 with Cat 6 UTP Cable‎, Λειτουργικό Windows7 64bit.

Όλα, καθώς και οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου djbill (#10787), τρέχουν κανονικά και ταχύτερα σε 24/7 !
*
Υπηρεσίες AWMN :* 
Wireless : OPEN DC Hub : IP : 10.2.202.5 & dc.djbill.awmn 
Wireless : Tracert : http://www.djbill.awmn/trace 
Wireless : Website : http://www.djbill.awmn/index.php/home & http://www.athenscenter.awmn/index.php/home
Wireless : FTP Server : ftp://djbill.awmn & ftp://athenscenter.awmn ( user/pass : awmn )
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Greek Rock music 24/7 : http://radioathens.awmn:8000 
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Greek Sixties music 24/7 : http://athensradio.awmn:8050
Wireless : Streaming (Audio) : Oldies music 24/7 : http://oldiesradio.awmn:8100

Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## ydin

απο περιεργεια, οι δίσκοι ειναι σε κάποια συστοιχία Raid? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.

----------


## senius

> απο περιεργεια, οι δίσκοι ειναι σε κάποια συστοιχία Raid? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.


οχι, ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είναι.

Στον συγκεκριμένο server τρέχουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες, προσωπικά από αυτόν τον *Athens Center Server #1*, παίρνω αυτόματα τα backup, καθώς υπάρχουν και άλλοι πιο κεντρικοί server (με την ίδια ονομασία) που τρέχουν τα ίδια αρχεία, .... από άλλα σημεία. Αυτοί ναι, τρέχουν σε συστοιχία Raid ...!

----------


## nOiz

> Κάρτα Γραφικών ASUS GTX650-E-2GD5 2GB GDDR5


Γιατί αυτό?

----------


## ydin

Μπορεί να παίζει κανα bf4...  :: 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.

----------


## gas

Κωστα, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε εσενα αλλα και στα υπολοιπα παιδια εκει για την πολυπλευρη προσφορα σας στο δυκτιο.
Οι προσπαθιες σας ειναι πραγματικα αξιεπαινες ειδικα με τις δυσκολες συνθηκες που επικρατουν σημερα.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα , εδώ και 2 μήνες ο Κόμβος DAIT (#9632), δεν απαντάει στην εκπομπή του awmn-10787-9632.
Θα μπορούσε ο acoul οπού είναι υπεύθυνος για τον DAIT (#9632), να μας αναφέρει τι μελιγενεστε?
ισχύει το λινκ τελικα?
Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Δυστυχώς από πλευράς του acoul και επιλογής του, το λινκ με τον DAIT (#9632) μας τελείωσε. Μας έκοψε το λινκ χωρίς προειδοποίηση, χωρίς ενημέρωση, όπως έκοψε κι άλλους πολλούς ο acoul από τους κόμβους του.

Βαρεθήκαμε τις απειλές του, περί του κόμβου του στο βουνό κλπ. και όχι μόνο
Ευτυχώς....., ησυχάσαμε από τα φαντάσματα και τους φελλούς. 

Ο κόμβος djbill (#10787) γύρισε σήμερα το πιάτο του προς τον seimaz-koridallos (#19695) και ρουταρει κανονικό σε Ν με τούμπανο αποτελέσματα, χωρίς πλέον acouloαπειλες.

Συνεχίζουμε, χωρίς να χάνουμε !!!

 ::

----------


## Juan

Ο acoul δε συμμετέχει σε αυτό το φορουμ θα ήθελα να δω τι έχει να πει, μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που γράφεις γιατί είχε αναφέρει ότι έχεις τους περισσότερους προβληματικούς κόμβους που ανοιγοκλείνουν το bgp(flapping). Όσον αφορά τα φαντάσματα ρίξε μια ματιά στο άλλο φορουμ ο nicolas δουλεύει μια λύση, και χρειάζονται μηχανήματα με παλιά έκδοση.

Όταν λες τουμπανό N σε udp both πόσο πιάνει ;; ανέβασε κανένα bw test να δούμε  ::

----------


## senius

Πιο είναι το άλλο φορουμ? Το επίσημο forum είναι εδώ.
Και σε τι επάνω δουλεύει ο nicolas ώστε να βρει μια λύση? 
Για ποιους αναφέρεσαι ότι έχουμε μηχανήματα με παλιά έκδοση?

Εδώ και χρόνια χρησιμοποιούμε mikrotik v6.xx.

Γενικά, γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος.

Επίσης θα χαιρόμασταν να σε βλέπαμε και σε καμιά ταράτσα, να δημιουργείς AWMN έργα και δρομολογήσεις και μάλιστα να δίνεις και από το φασουλάκι σου κάτι γι αυτά, όπως συμβαίνει από εμάς !!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

Επίσης το τούμπανο N σε udp both στο πόσο πιάνει, έλα να σε κεράσουμε καφέ, να το δεις με τα μάτια σου απ ευθείας!
 ::

----------


## Juan

> Πιο είναι το άλλο φορουμ? Το επίσημο forum είναι εδώ.
> Και σε τι επάνω δουλεύει ο nicolas ώστε να βρει μια λύση? 
> Για ποιους αναφέρεσαι ότι έχουμε μηχανήματα με παλιά έκδοση?
> 
> Εδώ και χρόνια χρησιμοποιούμε mikrotik v6.xx.
> 
> Γενικά, γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος.
> 
> Επίσης θα χαιρόμασταν να σε βλέπαμε και σε καμιά ταράτσα, να δημιουργείς AWMN έργα και δρομολογήσεις και μάλιστα να δίνεις και από το φασουλάκι σου κάτι γι αυτά, όπως συμβαίνει από εμάς !!
> Ευχαριστώ.


https://athenswireless.gr/forums/ έχει και https. 
Ο νικόλας δουλεύει πάνω στον "εξολοθρευτή φαντασμάτων" περισσότερα εδώ , είχες πει ότι διαχειρίζεσαι 200 κόμβους από αυτούς τρέχουν όλοι τελευταία έκδοση ;

Υπάρχει από τα windows 7 και μετά ένα εργαλείο που λέγεται snipping tool μπορείς να κάνεις αναζήτηση στα windows και να στο βγάλει, επιλέγεις τι θέλεις να σου βγάλει screenshot...
toumpanaki.JPG

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Δυστυχώς από πλευράς του acoul και επιλογής του, το λινκ με τον DAIT (#9632) μας τελείωσε. Μας έκοψε το λινκ χωρίς προειδοποίηση, χωρίς ενημέρωση, όπως έκοψε κι άλλους πολλούς ο acoul από τους κόμβους του.
> 
> Βαρεθήκαμε τις απειλές του, περί του κόμβου του στο βουνό κλπ. και όχι μόνο
> Ευτυχώς....., ησυχάσαμε από τα φαντάσματα και τους φελλούς. 
> 
> Ο κόμβος djbill (#10787) γύρισε σήμερα το πιάτο του προς τον seimaz-koridallos (#19695) και ρουταρει κανονικό σε Ν με τούμπανο αποτελέσματα, χωρίς πλέον acouloαπειλες.
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε, χωρίς να χάνουμε !!!


Υπάρχει η παροιμία που λέει : Τα κουβαδάκια σου και σ' άλλη παραλία ....!!!!

Συνημμένο 35477

Εμείς τον τελευταίο καιρό, κάναμε και ακολουθήσαμε σε κοινή συνεννόηση με πάρα πολύ κόσμο απο εδω στο ασύρματο δίκτυο μας και για το καλό του συνολικού δικτύου μας AWMN το εξής, : 

Πηραμε ολόκληρη την παραλία αλλού, .... την μεταφέραμε και απομονώσαμε τα βλαμμένα κουβαδάκια που είχαν διαρροή σε νερό και άμμο, και ολοι οι υπόλοιποι παίζουμε όλοι μαζί ελεύθερα, χωρίς προβληματικά κουβαδάκια.!!!! Μάλιστα τα αφήσαμε να παίζουν μόνα τους, όπως άλλωστε το επέλεξαν...!!!! Θέλουμε να συνεχίζουμε ελεύθερα για όλους, την δρομολόγηση του AWMN και το προσπαθούμε, χωρίς με απειλές και κόνξες από άλλους. !!!

Συνεχίζουμε ..!!!!

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις μέρες στον κόμβο djbill (#10787), έγινε γενική συντήρηση.!
Στο x86 ταρατσοπισι, έγινε αντικατασταση επεξεργαστή, αλλαγή πάστας, φίλτρων και ανεμιστήρων. 
Προστέθηκε και μια 2η ethernet INTEL pro 1000, και ενεργοποιήθηκε και 2ο 255αρι subnet για εύλογους λόγους, λόγω διαφόρων απαιτήσεων σε υπηρεσίες και δρομολόγηση. Ενεργοποίηση και ρυθμίσεις νέων NAT//FIREWALL και νέων subnet από την αρχή....
Ευχαριστούμε τον Nettraptor, για την ενεργοποίηση του 2ου 255αρι subnet!

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα,
Σήμερα στον κόμβο djbill (#10787), έγινε αντικατάσταση της κάρτας του AP, τοποθετήθηκε πλέον μια *DBii f20 pro mpci* !!! tnx gas !

Επίσης όσο αφορά το λογισμικό, έγινε αντικατάσταση ελαττωματικής κάρτας cf με καινούργια, και με νέο license, προσφορά από τον *tsatasos (#17321)* !! 
Έγινε και upgrade στην τελευταία mikrotik version. 
Έγινε upgrade και στις ρυθμίσεις των εσωτερικών firewall filter rules του κόμβου....

Ευχαριστούμε όλους.

----------


## senius

> Έγινε upgrade και στις ρυθμίσεις των εσωτερικών firewall filter rules του κόμβου....


Και ως γνωστόν, τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα στον κόμβο djbill !!!! από το κολλητάρι μας τον acoul :

djbill port scanner.jpg

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα,
> Σήμερα στον κόμβο djbill (#10787), έγινε αντικατάσταση της κάρτας του AP, τοποθετήθηκε πλέον μια *DBii f20 pro mpci* !!! tnx gas !


Εδώ και 8 ώρες οπού ενεργοποιήθηκε η νεα AP κάρταDBii f20 pro mpci στον κόμβο djbill, συνδέθηκε σε λίγες ώρες στο AP του κόμβου αρκετός κόσμος.
Να ενεργοποιούσαμε HOT SPOT με διαφήμιση το AWMN, σε κεντρικά σημεία? 

djbill AP 27-5-2017.jpg

Να μαστε καλά και να συνεχίζουμε καλύτερα, να προωθούμε και να εκδηλώνουμε την αγάπη του AWMN ομαδικά!

----------


## berdux

btw, off topic, 
omg πόσος κόσμος έχει Huawei P9 lite?!!

----------


## senius

> Και ως γνωστόν, τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα στον κόμβο djbill !!!! από το κολλητάρι μας τον acoul :
> 
> Συνημμένο 35635


Επίσης εδώ και μέρες ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο εσωτερικό δικτυο του κόμβου djbill, firewall rules, ισάξια με τα κάτωθι :




> @Juan
> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik. 
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> ...


Άντε *geolos*, μαύρισε και αυτο το νήμα, 
*Καν το σαν την μάπα σου. Ξέρεις εσύ...*

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα παρέα και με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των djbill, Gfan, nasos765, ampatzis και senius, για τεχνικούς λόγους είχαμε την αποκαθήλωση και το προσωρινό κλείσιμο του κόμβου djbill (#10787). 
Να ναι καλά οι ανεγκέφαλοι ιδιοκτήτες σπιτιών, οπού φιλοξενούμαστε....

Έως ότου ο djbill (#10787), ξανά σηκωθεί σαν κόμβος σε λίγους μήνες (με περιορισμένα link πλέον), θα είναι κάτω οι κάτωθι υπηρεσίες από τον *virtual server : "athenscenter.awmn"*

Internet : FTP Server : ftp://lrbill.dyndns.org ( user/pass : awmn)
Wireless : FTP Server : ftp://athenscenter.awmn ( user/pass : awmn)
Wireless : Website #1 : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/senius/index.html
Internet : Website #1 : http://lrbill.dyndns.org/senius/index.html
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://lrbill.dyndns.org:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : Website #1 : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/senius/index.html
Internet : Website #1 : http://lrbill.dyndns.org/senius/index.html
Wireless : Greek Rock music 24/7 : http://radioathens.awmn:8000
Internet : radioathens - Greek Rock music 24/7 128 kb/s : http://lrbill.dyndns.org:8000
Wireless : Greek Sixties music 24/7 : http://athensradio.awmn:8050
Internet : athensradio - Greek Sixties music 24/7 128 kb/s : http://lrbill.dyndns.org:8050
Wireless : Oldies music 24/7 : http://oldiesradio.awmn:8100
Internet : oldiesradio - Oldies music 24/7 128 kb/s : http://lrbill.dyndns.org:8100
Υπηρεσία tracert : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/trace/index.php
Υπηρεσία Speedtest : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/speedte...index-php.html
Open DC HUB, [Athens Center] by djbill. ip : dc.djbill.awmn or 10.2.202.5

Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε και ζητάμε συγνώμη. 
Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους μας, που από την πρώτη στιγμή ήταν μαζί μας και που μας βοήθησαν.

Σε αναμονή για το σήκωμα του κόμβου djbill (#10787).

Η αποκαθήλωση :

djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_1.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_2.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_3.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_4.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_5.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_6.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_7.jpg djbill #10787 apoksilosi komvou 14-10-2017_8.jpg

----------


## ydin

Απο περιεργεια ποιος ο λογος της αποκαθηλωσης ?

----------


## mikemtb

Καλά ρε δε ντρέπεστε λίγο, μου ανεβάσατε πάνω στην τρίφυλλη τον Gfan?? Και τα νέα παιδιά κοιτάνε από κάτω... Αχ,αχ,αχ  ::  

via Tapatalk

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Ο κομβος djbill τελικα θα ειναι εκτος.
Ευελπιστω στο μελλον να τον ξανα δουμε ενεργο...

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Ο κομβος djbill τελικα θα ειναι εκτος.
> Ευελπιστω στο μελλον να τον ξανα δουμε ενεργο...


Ο Κόμβος djbill (#10787), είναι και πάλι up and running, με νέο σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό!

Εξοπλισμός Κόμβου djbill (#10787):
2x MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5, 27dBi
1x MikroTik RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD, hAP ac3
1x MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi
1x TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch
Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος τουμπο 2x 1.5 m, 2.0"
Καλώδιο Cat6
Καλώδιο Lmr-400
Λειτουργικό : Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.
Υποστήριξη : Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 8.5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους και ιδιαίτερα τον Δανιήλ SV1JCZ-2 (#16455) .

----------


## senius

> Ο Κόμβος djbill (#10787), είναι και πάλι up and running, με νέο σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό!
> 
> Εξοπλισμός Κόμβου djbill (#10787):
> 2x MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5, 27dBi
> 1x MikroTik RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD, hAP ac3
> 1x MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz
> 1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi
> 1x TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch
> Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος τουμπο 2x 1.5 m, 2.0"
> ...



Κόμβος djbill (#10787) , 24-1-2021.


djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_1.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_2.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_3.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_4.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_5.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_6.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_8.jpg djbill (#10787) 24-1-2021_9.jpg

----------


## anka

Ωραία πράγματα, welcome back Bill !!!!

----------

